# How many hatchlings?



## skanky-boy (Jan 29, 2007)

Approxomatly how many piranha come from one nest after the parents are done breeding?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

dont know a couple thousand


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

1000's, but you will lose some


----------



## skanky-boy (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, how do you house them?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Best bet would be to read the breeding forum. There is tons of info here.

also http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=141992

Links are in Judazzz's post.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

500 to 1500 average. I had around 1200 a couple of times now. first few times I had 20 live to the swimming and id stage. last time I had around 900 make it to the same stage but I didn't remove the larger ones and they took the rest out. so it totaly depends on how well you take care of them and how much attention you give to make sure they are all the same size


----------

